# Ghost ooths



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 10, 2009)

I received 3 ghost ooths the guy threw in half a ghost ooth with my order of 2


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 10, 2009)

:huh: Do you mean it's actually cut or broken in half, or "half sized" naturally?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 10, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :huh: Do you mean it's actually cut or broken in half, or "half sized" naturally?


I didnt know the guy was going to but he cut the ooth in half  i would have said no if i had known


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 10, 2009)

:mellow: That's odd. Did he say why?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :mellow: That's odd. Did he say why?


No he said i will give you a extra ooth, but it is small.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 11, 2009)

Emile said:


> No he said i will give you a extra ooth, but it is small.


It does look as though he cut it in half, doesn't it? Maybe he had two customers and five ooths! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe it was stuck to something and when they tried to pry it off it snapped


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you sure it is cut in half? Ooths come in all sizes. Might just be a small one. Even if it is cut in half it should still hatch.


----------



## robelgado (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol if you want, you can just send me the half.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Are you sure it is cut in half? Ooths come in all sizes. Might just be a small one. Even if it is cut in half it should still hatch.


No it is definately cut in half i can see the inside of the ooth



robelgado said:


> Lol if you want, you can just send me the half.


haha


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you find this person in here? The guy who sold you the ooth? Who the heck goes Bobbit on an ooth like that? How weird!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 6, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Did you find this person in here? The guy who sold you the ooth? Who the heck goes Bobbit on an ooth like that? How weird!


With a ghost ooth, that might not be as odd as it seems. Ghosts like to lay slim, rather delicate ooths on twigs, sometimes with one overlapping the other (right, Katt?  ), and it can be hard to pry them loose. My guess is that the guy was trying to cut it off its substrate with a razor or scalpel blade, and it slipped. The other half is probably still in a field, somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Quake (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree. I doubt someone dealing with ooths would be careless enough to cut one, so it is probably a result of removing the ooth from its perch.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice


----------

